# NH 12LA loader with brackets WANTED



## lacorvino (Jun 10, 2014)

I am looking for a Holland 12LA loader with brackets OR if anyone just has the brackets that will be fine as well.

Please email me ASAP I will have it shipped


----------



## Karolik (Nov 29, 2014)

*New Holland Loader 12LA*

I have a New Holland Loader 12 LA with low hours and all parts (control valves, brackets, hydraulic lines) ready for you to install in your machine. Phone 845-277-5181.


----------

